# Ratio Ca:Mg.



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi.
am I using the pps-pro with aquasoil amazonia and do I have Ca - 40mg/l and Mg - 6mg/l.¿The ratio is not 4:1? do I have little mg?. 
I have many algae type RODOPHYTA LEMANEA and RODOPHYTAS SP .3 . is it for the Ca and Mg?
thank you


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not aware of calcium or magnesium or their ratio causing any form of algae. I'm also not aware that there is a "good" vs "bad" ratio of the two hardness elements. You have a GH which is pretty low, in any case, so adding enough Equilibrium or GH booster to gain 2 degrees of GH wouldn't do any harm and would eliminate that as a question.


----------



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

my GH is 7 and KH 4. Ca 40mg/l 
does how go up the GH?
Then, which the cause of my algae is?

thanks.


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

i really dought Ca Mg ratio to cause algea. I've had tanks with high and tanks with low gh. Some with 2 to 1 ca to mg with no algea and some with 10 to 1 ca to mg with no algea. my point is algea is likly to be caused by a number of other things. usually imbalance of N,P,or K or not enough trace or to much in relation to others. maybe even to much light(time or intensity) or a combination of all above. If test kits are telling you everything is good question test kits of calabrate them. I learned this lesson time and time again. Some times it's frustrating because were so close to making it work, sometimes we just need to stop and think things threw then act. I hope this may have helped, good luck and be patient


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

coburn13 said:


> my GH is 7 and KH 4. Ca 40mg/l
> does how go up the GH?
> Then, which the cause of my algae is?
> 
> thanks.


(Ca GH) + (Mg GH) = total GH

Ca 40 ppm = 5.5 dGH
Mg 6 ppm = 1.5 dGH
-----------------------
5.5 dGH + 1.5 dGH = 7 dGH

There is nothing wrong with your Ca and Mg in your aquarium, search for other causes.


----------



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

which the cause of this alga can be?










N, P, K, Ca, Mg, Fe, micro...

I am lost.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What you want is to supply your plants with everything they need. Dose as prescribed and give your plants time to adjust.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Dose x2 recommended dosage of flourish excel. 

This is black beard algae. Its easy to get rid of. 

Also raise the CO2 level in the tank.


----------

